
UK Porn websites to be banned from showing some sex acts under proposed law - FrenchyJiby
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/porn-websites-sites-pages-videos-internet-adult-uk-digital-economy-bill-a7433551.html
======
Pica_soO
Is there really any rational behind these laws? Somebody going home in the
evening, thinking i made the world a better place? Or is it just there to
replace the fading copyright violations as jurisdictions ammunition against
every citizen. If you create laws that no one can follow because they try to
fight physics and basic human nature, not taming it but erasing, than the
state has given up on the fairness of law, for he or she who is called before
the judge, is up to the officials selecting for punishment.

"All are equal before the law and are entitled without any discrimination to
equal protection of the law." Might still hold true, but if law selects - and
that process is prone to go ungoverned, then Arbitrariness is whats left.

Better sit still citizen, coiffeur Damocles has a unsteady hand.

~~~
hobarrera
> Is there really any rational behind these laws?

Not really. It's just people from religions that reject sexuality trying to
impose their beliefs onto others. I think it's disgusting how far this has
gotten in the UK.

~~~
shakna
Really? Blaming religion? Most religions I know of celebrate sex as a sort of
communion with god or an act of worship.

~~~
Pica_soO
They also celebrate it by digging holes, putting one part of the sex into it
and throwing stones at it, till its gone? Sorry, but if you pick any major
religious book, pick out the sex,love and relationship-related sentences, and
sort them by category's such as "Endorsing", "Controlling" "Limiting"
"Condemning", i bet you 10 $ that the pile of Controlling and Limiting would
be higher.

------
aq3cn
Not surprised. There is already so much censorships in UK.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_the_Uni...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_the_United_Kingdom)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obscenity#United_Kingdom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obscenity#United_Kingdom)

------
secfirstmd
"In other news, VPN usage in the UK has gone up 50,000 percent"

~~~
ergot
Keep in mind a VPN is a single hop proxy, and not a multi-hop one like TOR
which is a lot more rigorous than a VPN.

But if you must use a VPN:

Surf under generic domains like Reddit.com which frequently cite other
domains/pages and frequently quote articles from specific resources. The VPN
sees nothing as a result, just an encrypted connection to Reddit. It can't see
what subreddits you peruse, and it can't see what citations / quoteables
you're reading.

------
boyce
Theresa May and her team, even before she was in Number 10, consistently
showed themselves to be at the same time extremely authoritarian and wilfully
ignorant when it comes to technology. I'm worried about how far she'll be able
to go, given how useless the opposition are, between now and 2025.

------
sunstone
Where's King Canute when you need him?

